# Yet more substrate questions...46 gallon BF



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

This tank has been running for since I was in 4th grade. It contains mainly play sand, with some red and black "wonder rock" "pebbles" that Im trying to remove. This tank is already established, so I was wondering what would work best for this. I havent seen Eco complete or Profile anywhere around where I live(CA). Turface Im unsure of.
Thanks!


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Are you suggesting removing the substrate?

Unless you plan on redoing the entire tank, I would not do that. Instead, make sure it is planted heavily and then add peat balls into the substrate close the to plant roots. This will add nutrients to the substrate without having to change it.

Look at the Plant Guild's website for an example of what I'm talking about. I don't endorse their product nor do I use it. I make my own into a cone shape. In addition to dry PMDD, I add a small amount of peat to the pellets.

HTH.


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Forgot to mention. I plan to mix the substrate in with the playsand.


----------

